# Stabilizer



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

Looking to upgrade the stabilizer on my bowtech assassin. Considering a 10 or 12 inch b stinger. What are your thoughts? This is a hunting bow BTW.


----------



## Watcher (Dec 31, 2008)

For hunting bows - I think it is more vibration damping than stabilizing. True stabilizers are long and heavy (not what you want to carry around in the field). My opinion - focus on a product that helps keep your bow as smooth and quiet as possible by absorbing vibration energy. Don't know about b stinger.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

I have an 8" Bee Stnger on my bow (for hunting) and it balances the bow well. Not too heavy or obnoxious.


----------



## nateysmith (May 13, 2013)

I have an 8inch B stinger as well. I would recommend it too.


----------



## bass2muskie (Nov 5, 2013)

I really like my stokerized ss1.


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

Thanks for the recommendations! Do you guys think the 10's and 12's are to long?


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

I also shoot an 8" B stinger. I really like it. I tried out the 10" and it was a little too long for my taste. Might work for you though.


----------



## bass2muskie (Nov 5, 2013)

I like a short stab that's why I went with the ss1. It mounts to side and balances the bow very well but is adjustable front or back as well.


----------



## nateysmith (May 13, 2013)

Ya, I think the 10 or 12s are just a little long for hunting. I have shot bass2muskies bow with his stabilizer and that is a very nice one as well.


----------



## bow_dude (Aug 20, 2009)

Stabilizers are a personal thing. You have to get one that balances the bow correctly in your hand. Since everyones grip is different, there is not a general "best" stabilizer that will work for everyone. Bows are also different and they balance differently from model to model. My suggestion is to go to an archery shop, try different stabilizers and different lengths and weights and shoot them. See how your groups are and go with the one that helps you shoot the tightest group. I like a 12 inch stabilizer for hunting. I have an 8 inch with a 4 inch extender. I also have various weights I can put on the end for better balance. Do some reading on the web about stabilizers and what they are supposed to do and then go experiment. Bows any more are very vibration free, so purchasing a stabilizer for dampening is not necessary. Also, if you are going to shoot with a bow quiver, make sure the quiver is on the bow and fully loaded so the weight and balance is what you will be shooting when you test drive the stabilizer. Personally, I use a hip quiver. The bow quiver throws the balance of the bow off and affects my accuracy.


----------



## SidVicious (Aug 19, 2014)

I'd go 10 at a max for hunting. That's just me. I have an 8 inch bee stinger, and I love it. 10 inch was a bit long for me


----------

